# Black ops 2 Xbox



## BigToker92 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just a general conversation about black ops on Xbox. I mostly play multiplayer cause I'm determined to get as many guns diamond as possible (have the assault riffles and submachine guns diamond and just over half way through the light machine guns workin on my 3rd), not in a clan nor do I care to be unless others want to pick up on my soHI clan tag haha. Used to be on zombies all the time until all the games I got into had everyone either dying constantly or quitin. I'm quite good at both, wouldn't say I'm amazing but I am often a top player in multi if I'm using a assault or sub, usually go roughly 10/10 with others but will often get 20-30 kills with my favs. I got myself only playin hardcore, once you get in tha habit cores completely different. In zombies I would say I'm a awesome team player if anything, I like my own space but am quick to revieve teammates and will go all in to revive you(often successful but once in a blue moon I fail and die lol). One thing I'm amazing at is running through herds of zombies lol. Idk just bored and wanted to start a thread on the subject


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

zombies is alright but I prefer a zombie game with an actual plot or story line to it with indepth reason and missions. not the same crap over and over again. as for multiplayer , hardcore is where its at. I don't like core. as for the actual campaign gameplay after a bit throughout it seems like they got sloppy with it , bored with the story line. the story line is also hard to follow because of the constant switching between time lines. They need to figure out a better spawn rate, I hate spawning with the other team to my back. they also need to cough up some dough and pay for real servers. and the few bugs that happen in time like floating plants ect. the problem with console games is that they seem not to give a fuck after a while and don't give into the game. theres also the few little things like 1 bottle will break but the other beside it wont . overall its an okay fps but its the same as every other call of duty, good for some downtime game time , with friends or alone, and with replay value but is not any top notch fps game. or nothing to become serious about


----------



## BigToker92 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't really play campaign at all, I did on black ops 1 and didn't like it that well. Yeah zombies has gotten rather old, but I still enjoy playin a good game now and again. Mostly multiplayer hardcore though. And is agree, games not really much different then any other cod. I'm on an every other game type of thing lol, skipped over buyin mw3 and really wasn even plannin on buyin bo2 but eventually caves after playin my cousins and rentin it a few times from red box. Wen I buy a new game ill get outta tha cod kick I been in lol. Before that I played nd beat that family guy game nd before that beat mafia 2. Once I get a new game nd get into it I'm Lik faithful to it for a few munths or till I beat it


----------

